# Goodbye & Good Luck Nona <3



## GoodLuckNona<3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

My 17 year old tabby cat just got put down today. She was called Nona and I grew up with her, seeing as I'm only 14 and she's 17. When I was a baby she would come to me and very very gently (she seemed to know that she had to be gentle with me) she would rub her head against mine.
She got old pretty young if you get what I mean, she started being a bit stiff and stuff when she was about 11.
She has a sister which we also have, she's called Kari and they were identical. Sadly Kari's now been left without a sister.
I haven't got any photographs actually of her on my laptop but I will find ones that look really similar.
















Yeah I will miss her so much because she was really part of the family !

r.i.p Nona <3 hope you have a *great* time at Rainbow Bridge and you might meet someone you know 

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure she had a fantastic life with you, take comfort in the fact that she will be playing at the bridge now.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so sorry about nona, she was a beautiful girl


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i am sorry 2 hear nona had to be pts hun.what a lovely cat ,she will be waiting 4 you @ rainbow bridge ((((HUGS)))) to you n your family xxxxxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

She'll grow with you in spirit!
Take comfort in knowing she is free from pain and suffering now...
One day, maybe you could rescue in her memory...
Try not to cry, be strong for her sister who must miss her too!!
Take care sweetheart, and if talking helps...talk to us...we are here to listen xxx


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you and the family 


Rest in peace Nona

We have been in a similar situation as you. Christmas day we lost one of our beloved dogs leaving his litter brother alone for the first time in 13 and a half years. We have since got him a companion although I am still finding hard without Patchy.
I just hope you can be strong for her sister

Loe Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

this is a lovely touching post and i hope you find comfort in the fact that she adopted such a great loving family as yours, she watched you grow into a young lady and you made her proud im sure, my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh RIP sweetheart she sounds like she had a very happy life with lots of love. lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw bless her - what a sad loss, i'm sure she is watching over you. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P Nona XXXX


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Nona im sure she will watch over you from rainbow bridge and you will always have your memoriesxx


----------



## tracie (Jan 31, 2009)

so sorry for your loss - having just gone through it with one of my doggies, I know its hard - but you will get through it.

Sleep tight Nona x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beutiful cat. My thoughts are with you at this sad time. I too lost my beloved cat three weeks ago, so I know the pain you are feeling. Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im sorry about nona,
she is such a beautiful cat, and Im sure that she knows where she is,
she will be sadly missed,,
shes lived many year, but we always expect more, it was her time, she was called for and now is free from pain at the bridge.
my deepest sympathy for your sad loss,
and beloved thoughts to nona and her passing.
reunited with all the loved ones at the bridge
yours wendy17


----------

